# How would you rank the 2000's for music?



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

From best to worst, how would you rank each year in the 2000's for music? 
As for me, I rank them as:

2003
2007
2000
2008
2001
2005
2002
2006
2004
2009


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

2007
2009
2006
2003
2005
2004
2002
2001
2000
2008


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

The worst songs for me are not necessarily from a specific year, but are associative with negative memories, like the melodrama of a middle school dance. The most notable examples of that are "Soulja Boy (Crank That)", "Low" by Flo Rida, "Disturbia", and "Tik Tok". Those are from the 2007-2009 range, so that makes sense given that I was born in '97.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

All music since the 00's and right now is horrible. I think they all deserve last place.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

EvilRedNoseRudolph said:


> All music since the 00's and right now is horrible. I think they all deserve last place.


The 2000s had the odd good song, but apart from that, I agree with you. Music declined in 2000 and has never truly recovered since.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I was going to have reasoning for all my stupid rankings but I really can't be assed to go past first place.

2006 - Honestly, this is my favorite year for music by far (not just in the 2000s). A lot of good shit in metal and rock was released, and I honestly thought the pop here was more tolerable than usual.
2007
2005
2004
2002
2000
2003
2001
2008
2009


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

My response from this thread, lol. :tongue:

1. 2001
2. 2000
3. 2003
4. 2007
5. 2004
6. 2008
7. 2002
8. 2005
9. 2009
10. 2006

The release of System of a Down's Toxicity, as well as "Hanging By a Moment", "Where's You Head At?", "Smooth Criminal" and "The Middle", is enough for me to personally consider 2001 to be my favourite year for music in the 2000s.


----------



## Vickysworld (Jul 1, 2017)

2000
2002
2001
2007
2003
2004
2005
2006
2008
2009


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

1. 2003
2. 2005
3. 2006
4. 2004
5. 2001
6. 2002
7. 2007
8. 2000
9. 2008
10. 2009


----------



## RJDG14 (Feb 19, 2017)

2002
2003
2000
2004
2005
2001
2006
2007
2009
2008

I'm basing this mostly on how many albums from each year I like. 2002 had several great albums, notably The Remote Part by Idlewild, and One By One by Foo Fighters.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

2000
2001
2002
2003
2004
2005
2006
2007
2008
2009

*I'm basing this mostly on my hatred for everything after the 90s, the farther away we get from the 90s, the worst!*:angry:


----------

